# First of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 18, 2018)

Made 9 knives, to sell in the $150 range, for an up coming event. This is the first one posted. The handle material is gray California buckeye burl. Blade is CPM154CM stainless hardened to at least RC 60. All come with leather sheaths.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Genuine beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2018)

WOW in for the show!! Love the Buckeye

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 18, 2018)

Worth more than $150 if you ask me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice! I've held one alike at @Molokai 's home. Beautiful, handy tool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 19, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Worth more than $150 if you ask me.


Your right! other knifemakers charge a lot more for theirs work, especially with CPM154 steel and grade A handle material.


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 29, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Your right! other knifemakers charge a lot more for theirs work, especially with CPM154 steel and grade A handle material.


I second that! They're all a steal at that price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

